# Promo Arturia V Collection 8



## Trancer (Jun 6, 2021)

I hope I am in the correct section to ask this question, if not sorry.

Does anyone have any information on a possible summer promotion for the V collection 8 from Arturia.

Quite a few publishers are doing it and amazed that nothing on Chef Arturia's side.

Unless I am mistaken, it was 299 euros (blackFriday), hoping that the summer promotion would be the same, if there is a promotion planned.


----------



## strojo (Jun 20, 2021)

Doubt it…they just had one a few months ago.


----------

